# Thoughts on a long gun to keep in the car



## NotTooProudToHide

This is just something that I've been thinking about recently. I always have my conceal carry Ruger LCP either on my person or in my vehicle but I've been thinking that I might want to keep something with a bit more pop in my vehicle just in case. The Kel Tec Sub 2000 or a Hi Point carbine both appeal to me especially in .40 cal or 9mm. A SKS wouldn't be a bad choice either but I already have some 9mm and .40 stocked up and don't have any 7.62x39 The budget I'm looking for is 400 dollars or less preferably in the under 300 dollar range since I'm paying off some debt, doing other preps, and trying to put back some money for potentially going back to school

Just wondering if any of you guys do have a carbine that stays in the trunk//tool box and if so what you have. As always thank for any advice.


----------



## 8301

Read this thread on carbines.
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...hotguns-sks-ak-ar/14030-carbine-shopping.html

The Kel-Tec is super compact but shoulders terribly with a lot of muzzle flip. The Hi-Point isn't a bad choice but is clunky with limited mag capacity. The Beretta Storm Cx4 is a bit out of your price range but what I settled on and is worth considering.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Pistol caliber carbine might be fine for city dwellers but about useless for the country.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

You could most likely find a used Winchester 94 or Marlin 336 lever action rifle in 30-30 for $300 or less. Ammo can be found most anywhere ammo is sold, is usually around $16/per 20 round box. 
And a 30-30 packs some serious power, unlike 9MM or .40 S&W even through a carbine.
In a cargo bin under the rear seat of my pickup is a Model 94 with 6 rounds in the magazine, 9 more rounds in a butt cuff, and 20 more rounds (in two 10 round packs) inside the soft case holding the rifle.


----------



## GTGallop

I'd look for a Junior Model 30-30 Lever gun or if you really want some ooompa get a 45-70 guide gun (lever action). Big Thumpin'!


----------



## Arklatex

The long gun I currently keep for my truck is a Mossberg 500 12 gauge with a long hunting barrel and a full set of choke tube. It has a Blackhawk! Aftermarket collapsible AR style stock. And a hunting style sling. All of it purchased at Walmart very cheap. Within the budget the OP stated. If it gets stolen from my truck, I will not be out much money to replace it. I keep a variety of shells with it. Everything from birdshot to buckshot. I can hunt anything in my area with it, 2 or 4 legged or on wings. It is reliable. It doesn't stand out. I am ready to go hunt dove or turkey on my way to and from work.. *happens often *
All of this also applies to a Remington 870.

Deer season I also carry a bolt rifle


----------



## Boss Dog

I'm wanting to. Haven't decided where/how to place it. The rear seat in my small SUV does lift up and forward but there isn't much room underneath it. Do have a rear cargo retractable cover, may have to just put it in a baseball bat bag or something similar. I'd go with a rifle caliber. If things have got to where you need a long gun, you want a long gun punch to go with it.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Carbine length barrel bolt gun. Mine is a 7.62NATO FR8. But I live way out in the country.


----------



## Prepared One

I need to add a long gun to the truck in addition to my carry. I agree Boss. If it get to the point you need a rifle you may as well have the firepower. Going to start researching some of the suggestions here along with other options.


----------



## AquaHull

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/rifles-sks-ar-ak-long-guns/15129-ar-budget-build.html

Under $400,put a rubber coated combination lock through the magwell and ejection port,out through the zipper in the case,and lock it to a seat post or similar structure.

The fine citizens of Michigan, and those visiting need to have to have a long gun unloaded,and encased or taken down to be legal


----------



## topgun

Arklatex said:


> The long gun I currently keep for my truck is a Mossberg 500 12 gauge with a long hunting barrel and a full set of choke tube. It has a Blackhawk! Aftermarket collapsible AR style stock. And a hunting style sling. All of it purchased at Walmart very cheap. Within the budget the OP stated. If it gets stolen from my truck, I will not be out much money to replace it. I keep a variety of shells with it. Everything from birdshot to buckshot. I can hunt anything in my area with it, 2 or 4 legged or on wings. It is reliable. It doesn't stand out. I am ready to go hunt dove or turkey on my way to and from work.. *happens often *
> All of this also applies to a Remington 870.
> 
> Deer season I also carry a bolt rifle


+1

Add some slugs, and ain't nothing in North America that won't go down!


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Thanks for the suggestions guys!

I never thought of a 30-30 but that would kill 2 birds with 1 stone (no pun). Right now the only rifle I have larger than my AR is a Mosin Nagant and I would like to have an American Cartridge. This is something that I defiantly will look into.

Ark, I too considered getting a value shotgun for the car like a Maverick 88 or something simliar but I think I would rather have a rifle. Still though its a viable choice to consider.

Aqua I like the idea of a cheap AR build. I like the 5.56/.223 cartridge and ideally I would like to find like a used Kel Tec SU-16 but that's not likely because people either want too much for them or you just can't find them. This might be the best option currently because I can do it a part at a time and not blow a big chunk of my budget at once.

Again thanks for the suggestions you all posted some great ideas. Time to start the research and shopping lol


----------



## AquaHull

Here's a "Budget" CHF
FS PSA 16" CHF 5.56 Upper, MOE handguards - AR15.COM

At 100 rounds fired,it's not even close to being broken in yet.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

In my area, NE Florida / SE Georgia, the best time to look for a used hunting rifle is late winter and spring when a lot of deer hunters feel they can do better if they upgrade their rifle.
My Winchester 94 was made sometime in the 90's, I got it at a local pawn shop for $350. That would be high for just the rifle, but it had an illuminated reticle scope mounted.
I used the scope on another rifle, a single shot 22 Hornet.


----------



## Kauboy

HuntingHawk said:


> Pistol caliber carbine might be fine for city dwellers but about useless for the country.


This struck me as odd.
What would the difference be?


----------



## Chipper

I have a cheap/low end AR-15 for travel. I have it broke down and packed in a back pack with supplies for a few days. Extra ammo and mags, dry food, life straw, tarp etc. This gets moved to what ever vehicle I'm using for the day. 
I just can't go with a pistol caliber carbine. They are pretty much useless in a survival situation, IMO. Great for cheap practice and training but when my butt is on the line I want a rifle.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Kauboy said:


> This struck me as odd.
> What would the difference be?


because he doesn't shoot at anything closer than a mile away .....


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Kauboy said:


> This struck me as odd.
> What would the difference be?


As stated above, nobody in the city is shooting more than 200 yards, and if they are, they should be EXITING THE AREA instead of lining up a shot.

Additionally, pistol carbines are much less likely to inflict collateral damage because they penetrate a LOT less, and have far less powerful ricochet action... in the city, that's a big deal... in the country, not so much.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Kauboy said:


> This struck me as odd.
> What would the difference be?


Distances


----------



## Kauboy

I must have a different perspective on the purpose of a truck gun then.
I would only have one for personal protection, or if I found myself in an active shooter scenario.
This would rarely ever require a shot past 50yds.

I guess if your truck gun were for hunting, you might need something that would reach farther.

My only option at the moment would be the AR, but after shooting a Cx4 in 9mm at the range, I would have to make a serious choice between the two if I wanted one in the cab.


----------



## James L

I wanted the Beretta CX4 for a long time...until I realized all the internal parts were polymer. I worry about how it would hold up long term. Changing out all those parts for metal replacements almost doubles the price of the carbine. Ouch!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Kauboy said:


> I must have a different perspective on the purpose of a truck gun then.
> I would only have one for personal protection, or if I found myself in an active shooter scenario.
> This would rarely ever require a shot past 50yds.
> 
> I guess if your truck gun were for hunting, you might need something that would reach farther.
> 
> My only option at the moment would be the AR, but after shooting a Cx4 in 9mm at the range, I would have to make a serious choice between the two if I wanted one in the cab.


I have a truck gun, and it's in no way for personal protection from two-legged varmints. I use mine for controlling four-legged varmints if necessary. My truck gun is a Chinese Mosin with an ATI plastic stock loaded with non-corrosive soft points.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

at a distance of 50 yards, a 30-30 to the gut beats a 9MM to the gut by a whole bunch. Maybe even a country mile.
:armata_PDT_12:


----------



## Arklatex

I can't bring myself to carry my 30-30 in the truck. But that is because it is around 40 years old and irreplaceable. I would not hesitate to carry one I wasn't attached too though. If you've ever had a vehicle broken into you know what I mean. My truck sits in a city parking lot for up to 12 hours unattended when I go to work. YMMV.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Average city block is 311ft which is 100yds. So roughly traffic light to traffic light or stop sign to stop sign is 100yds. I considered that the maximum effective range of the lever 44mag I use to keep in my vehicle. Then went to 7.62 FR8 with its short barrel. Now have a 7.62 short barrel Garand with side folding stock.


----------



## Kauboy

HuntingHawk said:


> Average city block is 311ft which is 100yds. So roughly traffic light to traffic light or stop sign to stop sign is 100yds. I considered that the maximum effective range of the lever 44mag I use to keep in my vehicle. Then went to 7.62 FR8 with its short barrel. Now have a 7.62 short barrel Garand with side folding stock.


If I'm shooting intersection to intersection, I am taking risks I should not be taking.
My duty is to protect and survive, not to actively engage a threat a football field away.
I am responsible for every round that leaves the muzzle. 100yds of chaos during an active shooter situation is not worth trying to shoot through.
Close the distance, or don't engage.


----------



## HuntingHawk

So your logic is some crazy a block away hacking people with a machete is no threat to you so heck with it?


----------



## Kauboy

HuntingHawk said:


> So your logic is some crazy a block away hacking people with a machete is no threat to you so heck with it?


If you feel the need to engage a crazy person, who is not a direct threat to you and you have the ability to safely escape, then that is on you.
No, I do not see a reason to start launching lead downrange 100 yards away into a crowd of sheep running from the scene.
In fact, them having a machete is even LESS of a reason to start shooting at such a distance.
You can't possibly know what is actually going on that far away enough to make a judgement on shooting them.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Arklatex said:


> I can't bring myself to carry my 30-30 in the truck. But that is because it is around 40 years old and irreplaceable. I would not hesitate to carry one I wasn't attached too though. If you've ever had a vehicle broken into you know what I mean. My truck sits in a city parking lot for up to 12 hours unattended when I go to work. YMMV.


Kind of why I don't worry too much about the Type 53 Mosin, it has zero sentimental and zero historical value, so if it's stolen I won't be emotionally hurt. Pissed, yes, definitely pissed... but it's not an "old friend" type of gun.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Kauboy said:


> If I'm shooting intersection to intersection, I am taking risks I should not be taking.
> My duty is to protect and survive, not to actively engage a threat a football field away.
> I am responsible for every round that leaves the muzzle. 100yds of chaos during an active shooter situation is not worth trying to shoot through.
> Close the distance, or don't engage.


This. Exactly this.

If I am in a gunfight with a long gun in a city I have screwed up so many times it's not even funny.


----------



## Denton

Scenarios. What is the scenario? Are we talking a trunk gun after a total societal breakdown? That's the only way I see making 100 yard shots at someone, and the weapon isn't going to be in the trunk. Color me unimaginative, but considering I like to try and pay attention to current events, I'd like to think I'd see a bad scene coming, and I wouldn't be stuck down town with a trunk gun.

Were things to start getting a little stupid and I needed to run down to Dothan for something, I'd switch from the 709 Slim to the large frame 24/7 in .45 ACP, and throw the Hi-Point .45 ACP carbine in the trunk. Or, in the back seat. With a case of ammo and the spare mags.


----------



## bigwheel

toolmanky said:


> This is just something that I've been thinking about recently. I always have my conceal carry Ruger LCP either on my person or in my vehicle but I've been thinking that I might want to keep something with a bit more pop in my vehicle just in case. The Kel Tec Sub 2000 or a Hi Point carbine both appeal to me especially in .40 cal or 9mm. A SKS wouldn't be a bad choice either but I already have some 9mm and .40 stocked up and don't have any 7.62x39 The budget I'm looking for is 400 dollars or less preferably in the under 300 dollar range since I'm paying off some debt, doing other preps, and trying to put back some money for potentially going back to school
> 
> Just wondering if any of you guys do have a carbine that stays in the trunk//tool box and if so what you have. As always thank for any advice.


I dont normally lug around a long gun these days but a cheap short barreled pump .12 gauge would be what I would choose. Academy Sports was peddling Mossberg Mavericks for less that two hundred bucks over Christmas.


----------



## Hemi45

Knock on wood, I've never had a vehicle broken into but every time I think of keeping a gun in there; I worry that streak might come to a most unfortunate end.


----------



## jimb1972

I like the idea of a shotgun and assorted ammo. I do not keep any firearms in my vehicles, mainly for reasons related to my employment.


----------



## turbo6

Theft would obviously be my concern, granted it's in a truck type rack in view. 

Even hidden, with nothing of value in sight, vehicles get hit also so you never know.

The big question is where do you park frequently, do thefts occur in the area and such. Most of the time a simple deterrent is enough, but people can be determined and anything is possible. 

My main objective would be making it damn near impossible to remove from the vehicle. Locks that secure the gun can be easily defeated in the comfort of a criminals home, so making it hard to get out would be my goal.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

HuntingHawk said:


> So your logic is some crazy a block away hacking people with a machete is no threat to you so heck with it?


I carry a firearm to protect myself and my loved ones. 
I MIGHT, and I mean MIGHT, help a little old lady being set upon by thugs. But anyone else? Nope. Why don't THEY have a self defense weapon? Do they expect strangers to come to their rescue? Are they entitled?


----------



## Pir8fan

I keep a 12ga tactical pump and a couple of extra boxes of OO buck. It fits beautifully above the roll bar on my 4-door Wrangler.


----------



## GTGallop

HuntingHawk said:


> So your logic is some crazy a block away hacking people with a machete is no threat to you so heck with it?


In a sane and civilized world that we currently live in, I agree 110% with Kauboy. At city block distances, people are not a threat unless they are closing fast - like on a motorcycle. Then you shoot them when they get closer.

But in a post apocalyptic scenario - shit has dun gone and smacked the fan so hard it knocked it over and on to the floor - I don't want people engaging me from a city block out, so I best be able to deal with them at that distance.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

To get home inside the first few hours and in suburbs or city 12 G with buck and slugs. I'd pick that for rural as well.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I will say that although we live in the country, I commute to work in the ghetto of the murder capitol of Florida. 
During both the 2008 election and the 2012 election my normal vehicle weaponry was an AK and 7 loaded 30 round mags.


----------



## bigwheel

Lock the pump .12 or the other nice items in the trunk..and plan to use the pistol to fight your back to it.


----------



## James L

bigwheel said:


> Lock the pump .12 or the other nice items in the trunk..and plan to use the pistol to fight your back to it.


I wouldn't keep a firearm locked in the trunk for extended periods of time....at least not in humid climates. That could cause some rust issues. And your trunk can reach temps of well over 150F depending upon your locale. So long term ammo storage in your trunk isn't a good idea either.

I bring my firearms into my house every night. If someone steals my truck I'd be pissed. If they stole my truck with firearms I left inside of it, I'd be pissed at myself.


----------



## bigwheel

Leave the life saver in the trunk. Had quite a few scatter guns...30-30s..Mini 14s etc. which rattled around in the trunk for a long time. They always shot good when you drug them out. Thats all I know. Keep it in a nice soft case. Works the same way with Thompsons and grease guns from whut I heard tell. lol


----------



## csi-tech

I have left my issued Remington 870 and my Bushmaster AR in the trunk of a Crown Vic for decades. I cycle the ammo once a year and clean the weapons monthly if I don't use them. Never had an issue.


----------



## Kauboy

GTGallop said:


> But in a post apocalyptic scenario - shit has dun gone and smacked the fan so hard it knocked it over and on to the floor - I don't want people engaging me from a city block out, so I best be able to deal with them at that distance.


Very much agree with this.
If the landscape changes, so will my reason for choosing the right long arm.
Until then, short distance engagement is all I could reasonably expect, and a pistol caliber carbine would do the job nicely with little fear of over penetration.


----------



## paraquack

While I would prefer to keep a firearms, especially a long gun in my car, 
the threat of theft is to strong in my mind. Maybe as some of my trigger 
points start to occur, I might risk it, but until then ...


----------



## Smokin04

When not travelling onto an installation, I normally carry my Mossberg 500 in addition to my Glock 19 and Tac .45. For the 12 ga, I carry 3 inch slugs, 3" 00 buck, and 2.75" bird shot. Having a 8+1 capacity with another 6 on the side saddle (and pistol transitioning capability) makes me feel fairly safe. I would carry my AR, except I can't think of a vehicle based scenario in which I would "need" my AR.


----------



## James L

csi-tech said:


> I have left my issued Remington 870 and my Bushmaster AR in the trunk of a Crown Vic for decades. I cycle the ammo once a year and clean the weapons monthly if I don't use them. Never had an issue.


I left a Remington 870 in the trnk of my Crown Vic. After about a year it was growing rust like crazy. Took me two days to clean. I learned my lesson right then.

Now I keep my long guns in a Voodoo tactical rifle bag. Goes into the house with me every night. Great bag IMHO.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=B0013H5O96&linkCode=xm2&tag=planandprepar-20


----------



## Smitty901

Long gun in the car is an AR15


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Thanks for the reply guys. Based on my current living situation (urban), and the very good point made about having quick access to the weapon I think that I'm going to wait for a used 10mm handgun that's around the price point I want even if its a a bit higher. Its got enough punch to deal with polar bears but its small enough for me to conceal in a storage compartment under my passenger side seat. Eventually when I settle down long term I'm going to get a work truck and I think ill keep a 30-30 or a 12 gauge in it.


----------



## AquaHull

Smitty901 said:


> Long gun in the car is an AR15


I'm working on a AR 10.3 " pistol/25.5 OAL . All I need is the correct handguard/rail to fit over the MK12 GB


----------



## Arklatex

AquaHull said:


> I'm working on a AR 10.3 " pistol/25.5 OAL . All I need is the correct handguard/rail to fit over the MK12 GB


Are you gonna put a sig brace on it?


----------



## AquaHull

HaHa,Nope.
It will be my 4th pistol attemp.
First 2 were radical firearma , P.O.S
3rd was a10.5"PSA CHF,was great but I thought I didn't need it and it was borderline on being under 26OAL for CCW in MI

This one is based on a 10.3" Danny defense barrel giving me some breathing room.

Under 90 days for a SBR stamp when E Filing now.Looking for an engraver BEFORE I EFile.


----------



## Kauboy

AquaHull said:


> HaHa,Nope.
> It will be my 4th pistol attemp.
> First 2 were radical firearma , P.O.S
> 3rd was a10.5"PSA CHF,was great but I thought I didn't need it and it was borderline on being under 26OAL for CCW in MI
> 
> This one is based on a 10.3" Danny defense barrel giving me some breathing room.
> 
> Under 90 days for a SBR stamp when E Filing now.Looking for an engraver BEFORE I EFile.


Confused on this...
If you are making a pistol, why do you need to get an SBR stamp?


----------



## topgun

Arklatex said:


> I can't bring myself to carry my 30-30 in the truck. *But that is because it is around 40 years old and irreplaceable.* I would not hesitate to carry one I wasn't attached too though. If you've ever had a vehicle broken into you know what I mean. My truck sits in a city parking lot for up to 12 hours unattended when I go to work. YMMV.


Your gun or your truck?


----------



## alterego

Did I mention that I "think" a standard mini 14 will fit in the stow and go of a mini van.


----------



## Notsoyoung

As usual, much depends on the individual, where they live, and what you want to do with the firearm.

I always have a pistol with me when it is legal to do so, but I firmly believe that it is a good idea to also have a firearm in your car that gives you more range and/or knock down power then what you get from a pistol, if needed. If the SHTF and I was trying to make my way home I would want to be able to shoot back at some yahoo taking potshots at me from 200yds away with a reasonable expectation of at least putting rounds close enough to them to make them nervous, not to mention taking some meat if needed while heading home. I don't have a specific long gun that I take, much depends on where I will be going, and frankly, what I feel like throwing in the back of the vehicle. Usually it is either a 870 shotgun with slugs and buckshot, a SKS, or my Mosin-Nagant. The reason I usually choose those 3 is that I don't have much invested in them and would not be as upset about them getting stolen as I would my AR, 30-06, or my .308, although occasionally do take them instead. It all depends on where I plan on traveling that day. 

Call it too much time spent in the Infantry, but in a SHTF situation I would prefer to have a long gun and longer range that usually comes with it.


----------



## SurvivingMike

Just my 2 cents on the matter:
I've always been a firm believer that handguns are only useful to fight your way to a long gun. You also have to consider the possibility that you may be stranded away from your home during a disaster. What if you were holed up in your office when Katrina hit? All those guns in your safe at home wouldn't do you a bit of good if all you had to keep the looters away was your CCW pistol. What if your car was damaged too and you ended up walking home with just your GHB? Those are situations I'd be a lot more comfortable with a long gun than just a sub compact pistol in an IWB holster.
I know everyone's local laws vary, but where I'm at you can't legally keep a loaded rifle in the trunk (can't conceal a rifle in NC), and an unloaded rifle doesn't help a whole lot if you're in a hurry. There aren't any laws that say my CCW limits me to one concealed pistol though. 
So I built an AR-15 pistol with a 7.5 inch barrel. I've got gear ties holding it up to the top of the trunk so it isn't visible when I open the trunk, and I'm working on a way to padlock it in place. I also keep the laptop pocket on my GHB (Targus Drifter II laptop backpack) empty so I can disassemble my trunk gun and fit it in there if I need to.
I figured it was best to stay away from any battery powered optics that would just end up with dead batteries due to the heat/neglect, so I outfitted it with Magpul flip up iron sights. Due to the short barrel and potential for needing to fire it without hearing protection (Shorty AR's are LOUD) I've got a flash can on it that directs the majority of the noise away from the shooter.
Oh, and don't forget anti-walk pins for the trigger/hammer group. I refuse to own an AR that doesn't have them. It's a huge reliability increase just for a couple bucks.

The whole gun came in just under $600 with the accessories I wanted on it. I'm sure it could be done cheaper though.


----------



## SOCOM42

My truck gun is based on its value and my willingness to accept its loss should it occure.
They boil down to 3 for normal social conditions. All of these were under 50 bucks each and no they are not junkers.
First let me explaine, i live in a rural area, do not go to the big city often, law requires them to be unloaded and locked up in a container.
Now, the list, for local operations, a 20 inch mod 12 wini 12 gage, mossberg 500 12 ga 20 inch and a winni 94 in 30/30. 
Anyone of these will be in the back at any given time.
There is 50 rounds of 00 in a shoulder bag that stays in truck including 40 rounds of 30/30 in a bandolier. 
Should the social situation turn, an ak or a galil with plenty of mags will be the order.

I do have a CC and normally carry a 1911 and a s&w 442 together with spare mags and a speed loader.


----------



## Medic33

I would say it is a 12 gauge pump for cost, firepower etc.. When you only have one choice make it a pump shotgun.


----------



## bgreed

My two choices for a truck gun or in my case a Jeep gun are my 16" bbl Winchester in 45 Colt or 30-30 as even in a SHTF scenario they are less conspicuous and less threatening looking. My other choice is my Robinson Arms XCR in 300Blk loaded with 220gr subs this fits in a baritone Ukulele case perfect.


----------



## bigwheel

Ok..taking all this criteria into account..I am fixing to move the scoped 10-22 to the trunk. Just hope it aint needed in the house.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

I was watching Jurassic Park the other day and took an interest in the shotguns they used Franchi SPAS-12 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. I found out that the clinton weapons ban effectively cut them off from the US and that franchi doesn't even make them anymore but it did make me think about a nice extended tube semi auto with an ati folding stock.


----------



## SurvivingMike

I never really understood what was so cool about the SPAS-12 other than it's looks. From what I can tell it just weighs more than other guns that do the same thing. Maybe I'm missing something? 
For the record if I was the security adviser for Jurassic Park I would have the vehicles outfitted with AR-10's or a better semi-auto 12ga. Seems a lot more useful against dinosaurs lol.


----------



## MisterMills357

I did keep a long gun in my trunk for a while, it was a Rem. M870. The spike in self-assurance was palpable to me.
I had a .45 Automatic in the drivers compartment, but I went into some pretty rough neighborhoods. So, I carried the shotgun too.
The Kel-Tec is a good choice in my view. It is high quality and the Hi Point doesn't seem to be that in my estimation.


----------



## MisterMills357

GT Gallop:
A .45-70! Yes, that is a big thumper and a worthy thing to have in the trunk.



GTGallop said:


> I'd look for a Junior Model 30-30 Lever gun or if you really want some ooompa get a 45-70 guide gun (lever action). Big Thumpin'!


----------



## MisterMills357

*alterego & Mini14.*

alterego:
Good thinking, a Mini14 will fit into some pretty confined places. And it has a big punch.


----------



## Medic33

if your worried about theft- the less cool or valuable it looks -might be better- a single shot break open rifle or shotgun may be a good and cheap choice -not fancy-not going to hold off a horde of gay mutant zombie bikers -but it will go boom, not break the bank(even if it is stolen) and something that your not going to care much about until your really glad you have it.


----------



## PaulS

In most places you can't keep a loaded long gun in your vehicle. I see little use for an unloaded gun. What are you going to do, ask the thug to wait while you load your shotgun or rifle?
You will burn through your pistol ammo faster than you can imagine unless you are well trained for combat readiness. If you are in your car and their are more than one thug your best bet is to get out of the area - fast.


----------



## Medic33

most encounters on average only 2-3 shots are fired so I don't see anyone burning through their ammo fast. as for the OP I think they are just worried about the vehicle breaking down or something in a shft and have to hoof it home.


----------



## just mike

PaulS is correct at least in Florida, CCW or not carrying a loaded rifle or shotgun in a moving vehicle is a BIG no no. Go To Jail Go Directly To Jail Do Not Pass Go Do Not Collect $200.00


----------



## AquaHull

Kauboy said:


> Confused on this...
> If you are making a pistol, why do you need to get an SBR stamp?


I was thinking of setting up a trust and going with a SBR
But I sold off the DD barrel for a nice profit and built up another pistol,this one is a lightweight barrel and shoots real nice.257/8" O.A.L.

The only reason for engraving ahead of time is just in case the engraver messes up and spells your name wrong or something like that.


----------



## 6811

My truck/vehicle weapon is an ar pistol with modified Sig brace. It has 10.5 inch barrel, no optics. Mine is an old school carry handle rear sights and old school front sight. The rifle is good up to 300 yards. The weapon can fit in a small gym bag so I don't have to leave it in the vehicle when its parked. Worked well for me during the riots.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

I recently picked up a 20 gauge 870 express, smooth bore youth model. I feel most encounters from a vehicle will be up close and personal. 12 is a bit much for my 120 lb. wife and 100 lb. daughter. I slotted the cover for the spare tire and use velcro strips to hold it in place.


----------



## paraquack

Has anybody tried the Kel-Tec SU-16c? It looks interesting especially since it .223/5.56 and takes AR-15 mags


----------



## Medic33

nope, but I have a sub 2000 in 9mm.
I don't know why but I keep thinking a single shot break action shotgun maybe a 12 or 20 even a .410 would be great for a vehicle gun.


----------



## paraquack

I'm pretty nervous about leaving an obvious firearm in the car because I don't have a trunk. So a fold up might make me feel better


----------



## Medic33

what I do know about the su-16 is it is a piston action like WHAT the AK other than it can be folded I don't see the point *due to cost *and if you can find one KEL-TEC' s been kind of shy to find (other than the basic 9mm compacts) lately so I'm kind of boycotting them as of late. the PMR30 22 mag just pissed me off they made it but I have only seen one at a gun store and it was gone before I could even get my credit card out.


----------



## paraquack

Bummer


----------



## SDF880

paraquack said:


> Has anybody tried the Kel-Tec SU-16c? It looks interesting especially since it .223/5.56 and takes AR-15 mags


I have one of these and it's a cool little rifle! I kept it folded in a larger backpack and a few spare mags. I converted it to an "E" model for now but will likely go back to it's original form soon.


----------



## whoppo

PLR-16... fits well in my GHB


----------



## just mike

paraquack said:


> Has anybody tried the Kel-Tec SU-16c? It looks interesting especially since it .223/5.56 and takes AR-15 mags


I won one at an NRA banquet last year, shot fine with 55gr and 62gr 5.56. Throw the magazine that comes with it away (10 rounds) it does not work very well. I bought 2- 20round pmags and put 200 rounds thru it before I gave it to my daughter for Christmas .


----------



## CourtSwagger

It's pretty simple. M 249.


----------



## Alpha-17

I'm in the process of building my trunk gun. I decided to go with a Mk18 clone, built as an AR pistol with a Sig brace. I just purchased the upper, a complete Daniel Defense Mk 18 upper. Planning on, eventually, running a set of Troy BUIS with tritium in them so I'll have night sights, as well as a micro red dot (probably not an Aimpoint because I'm cheap). I already keep two 3-mag bandoliers, so I should be set on ammo. I'll just add another with the Mk18, probably loaded with Winchester PDX-1 HPs.


----------



## WeShallFightInTheShade

Alpha-17 said:


> I'm in the process of building my trunk gun. I decided to go with a Mk18 clone, built as an AR pistol with a Sig brace. I just purchased the upper, a complete Daniel Defense Mk 18 upper. Planning on, eventually, running a set of Troy BUIS with tritium in them so I'll have night sights, as well as a micro red dot (probably not an Aimpoint because I'm cheap). I already keep two 3-mag bandoliers, so I should be set on ammo. I'll just add another with the Mk18, probably loaded with Winchester PDX-1 HPs.


Just my deal, but I took and mounted a piece of angle iron to the ceiling of my car, using the car seat anchor points.

I took a less expensive AR15 and attached it there with zip ties.

A firm tug causes them to snap and release the weapon- of course once in a while they will weaken and snap, but replacing them is easy.

I've tried Velcro and rubber bungee cords but the zip ties seem to work best.

I like that you are going with the rifle you are. I think it's smart. I'd rather have a rifle system I am intimately familiar with, nearly identical to my primary weapon than a different caliber or platform.

If anyone has any other ideas as far as a fastener (instead of zip ties) I'd love to hear ideas.


----------



## PaulS

In most states it is illegal to have a loaded rifle in a car - even with a concealed pistol permit. 
Having an unloaded gun is no advantage to anyone except the aggressor.


----------



## Alpha-17

PaulS said:


> In most states it is illegal to have a loaded rifle in a car - even with a concealed pistol permit.
> Having an unloaded gun is no advantage to anyone except the aggressor.


The idea would be to have an easily accessible long gun. In the even of a aggressor, a CC/OC pistol would be more sense. A rifle, even stored unloaded, can be a huge help in other situations though.


----------



## Smitty901

Ar or Ak small enough to fit well good for close quarters fighting the AR will also give you easy mid range and more


----------



## James m

A shotgun. Because of the ranges involved. You're probably not going to be attacked 200 yards from your car. Its likely going to be fast and over quickly. That's my $.02


----------



## paraquack

Use pistol to shoot your way out of car to trunk. Remove AR from trunk, load and 
send out withering fire upon thine enemy and hope they don't have anything equal to 
or bigger than yours.


----------



## SDF880

Picked up a Keltec SU-16D today and this may become my new truck gun! I don't have the suppressor but the rifle itself rocks!
Very light weight, folding stock, standard AR mags, chrome barrel and chamber! TAX stamp time I guess! I have several other KT rifles and never had any issues!


----------



## Snocam

I hadn't read this post till this morning. Actually packed a 30/30 for the vacation I am on right now. Fits nice under the back seat of my tundra and it's legal wherever I am travelling. Unlike my pistols.


----------



## Alpha-17

paraquack said:


> Use pistol to shoot your way out of car to trunk. Remove AR from trunk, load and
> send out withering fire upon thine enemy and hope they don't have anything equal to
> or bigger than yours.


This. Exactly this. Even if you never use it, the_ possible_ advantages out weight the disadvantages. We are "Preppers" after all, aren't we supposed to prep for the so-called crazy and unlikely stuff?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

If the local gun store still has the DPMS Sportacles for under 500 dollars next time I get paid then I believe I might have to go throw one on layaway or buy it out right. I've already got a Bushnell TRS-25 and a couple cheap magazines that I wouldn't mind keeping in a case in my trunk.


**Edit** damn they have 2 used kel tec su-16's for under 400 now. Might head down after I wake up this afternoon.


----------



## PaulS

I am reminded of a story I recently read that was told by a cop when he was asked why he carried 147 rounds on him while on duty. Before the incident that changed his concept he carried only 47 rounds. 
He got a call about a bank robber that was making a get away from a location that was not too far away. He figured the interstate would be the bad guys escape route so he jumped on the interstate. He was actively looking for a car that met the described get away vehicle and spotted a match. He rolled up along side and the driver reacted - he figured he had found him and followed him as he left the interstate with a wild turn onto the off ramp.

Long story short after a long chase the bad guy screeched to a stop and got out firing at the cop. The cop had no time to back up or run him down he fired back through the windshield of his car. When the guy was reloading the cop got out of his "coffin" where he could try to find cover or at least concealment. The bad guy was relentless - the cop had burned through two magazines and was on his third when he realized there was no way to get to the shotgun in the car or the AR in his trunk. He used up the ammo for his 40 and switched to the nine mm knowing he was going to be out of ammo. He knew that he had hit the guy but he just kept coming. When the bad guy finally dropped the cop had only four rounds left. The cops only injuries were from the shattered glass and a bruise to his chin. The bad guy was still alive when they transported both to the hospital. As fate would have it they were in the same room separated by a thin cloth curtain. He heard the doctor who was working on the bad guy say to go ahead and call it because all the blood they were giving him was ending up on the floor - then he said, "why did the cop have to shoot him so many times?"

The bad guy had been hit in both lungs, the heart, the spleen and liver, and finally in the head - and there were 20+ entry holes. there was no sign of any drugs in his blood work.

The cop is still working but he carries a hundred more rounds just in case he is ever involved in another one on one firefight with no back-up. 

Saying that a handgun is only to fight your way to a long gun is a phrase that could lead to the wrong frame of mind. Each weapon you have might be the only weapon you have access to and you had better be prepared to do the job with whatever you have in your hand at the time.


----------



## WeShallFightInTheShade

PaulS said:


> In most states it is illegal to have a loaded rifle in a car - even with a concealed pistol permit.
> Having an unloaded gun is no advantage to anyone except the aggressor.


Lucky me, I live in a state that doesn't want it's citizens disarmed and completely dependent.

I fail to see the solution to any problem in your post though.


----------



## PaulS

In what state do you reside?
The solution that I pointed out in the post just above yours was to carry enough ammo for your pistol to end the fight in your favor.


----------



## AquaHull

I'm carrying 13 for my P3-AT today


----------



## bigwheel

Purtier than a little speckled pup. Congrats.


----------



## Alpha-17

Here's what I'm going to be keeping in my Jeep.



Daniel Defense Mk 18 upper on an AR pistol lower, with a KAK brace. Since it's technically a pistol, I should be able to keep it loaded. Now, I just need to find a method of storing it that doesn't attract attention. Perhaps a LaRue Covert rifle case? Maybe I can dye one K-State purple.


----------



## Medic33

hey alpha what about a skate board case they make one specifically for putting a firearm in.


----------



## triem

make it an sks, to get around laws about box mags. rubber band to the butt one stripper clip of 150 gr softpoints, for big game and one clip of steel-cored .30 AK ammo, for shooting thru cars. Have some Norton sonic earvalve plugs attached to it, too. Dunno if you can get luminous sight inserts for the sks, but they'd be highly desirable. you can concealed carry a pistol, so the vehicle gun should offer much more in the way of effective range, penetration and power.


----------



## James m

Shottie!!


----------



## Alpha-17

Another option for a gun bag/case that won't attact attention is the the 5.11 COVRT M4 bags.

5.11 COVRT M4 Backpack 500D 420D Nylon
5.11 COVRT M4 Shorty Backpack 500D 420D Nylon

They look like normal (if long) backpacks, and work to hold AR sized weapons. I'm thinking about the Shorty version for my Mk18 build.


----------



## Seneca

My first question is under what circumstances is the trunk gun to be employed. Self defense? hunting? survival? 

If I were looking for a survival trunk gun I'd opt for something like a 10/22 TD which comes trunk ready with it's own case. If I were wanting a trunk gun for self defense or hunting then I would probably select an AR or a shotgun or possibly both. 

One thing to consider is what happens with the gun if you break down alongside the highway, run out of gas or what ever the case may be and you find yourself having to abandon the vehicle for a period of time. No bad guys not the apocalypse just a mechanical failure. 

If the plan is to leave it in the vehicle, then I would lean toward having a trunk gun with no sentimental value or dollar value attached to it. Otherwise it would have to be cased in such a way that should the need arise I could take it with me and not draw undue or unwanted attention.


----------



## Slippy

Lately, I've been traveling with my faithful Century Arms C15A1. Inexpensive, Reliable, Tough as Nails, no otpics (none needed) and she's been with me a long time...plus the case that I have for it can be worn like a backpack if I need to walk out of a bad situation yet still conceal an AR.

View attachment 11662


----------



## AquaHull

Slippy said:


> Lately, I've been traveling with my faithful Century Arms C15A1. Inexpensive, Reliable, Tough as Nails, no otpics (none needed) and she's been with me a long time...plus the case that I have for it can be worn like a backpack if I need to walk out of a bad situation yet still conceal an AR.
> 
> View attachment 11662


This week I have a Spikes Mock Dissy on a Colt 603 upper with Triangle handguards. Current lower with A1 stock XM grey extension,red tip buffer and ACT trigger


----------



## triem

sks can have a folding stock., for concealment in cases that don't look like gun cases. If it's just a mechanical breakdown, take the rifle apart and stow the parts in the backpack, or only take the receiver with you. That's the part with the serial number. Your pistol will suffice for such a time. If it won't, then why conceal the rifle? you need the rifle in your HANDS at that point! The shotgun has nothing like the range and penetration that might be needed. That's why cops are switching from the 12 ga to the patrol rifle. the 223, even with M855, has NOTHING like the vehicle body penetration seen with steel cored .30 Ak ammo. Nor is the 223 much of an elk, moose or bear rifle. With 150 gr Corbon sp's, 2300 fps, the .30 Ak will do anything that the 30-30 ever did, and the old lever gun's take trainloads of grizzly, elk and moose, without the rapidfire potential of the sks, too.


----------



## MisterMills357

I kept a Remington M870, with buckshot or slugs, in my trunk. It didn't have the range of a rifle, but I figured if it came down to it, I would run-up on them.
And, it gave me a lot of confidence, to handle any danger.


----------



## Bulldog39

Depends on why you want a trunk gun. I keep a folding stock SKS with 10 loaded stripper clips. I keep the stripper clips in an old GI first aid pouch. I put it in or on ( ATV ) that I am driving, since it is mostly for four legged stuff when out checking fences or cutting firewood.


----------

